# Pre-existing layout help



## SwBermuda (Jun 9, 2019)

Attaching a picture of my backyard. It isn't to scale so don't bust my chops for that!!! I have some areas that are struggling are just straight dirt and I believe it is because of the lack of water in those areas. I'm not the best at understanding head to head coverage etc. so if anyone wants to educate me I'm all ears!

Sprinkler system was already installed in our house so I had no input in the design. Believe the rotary/gear drives are Orbit Saturn 3s. Tried to color code the zones so it would be easier for us to break down. 
purple(z1)
blue (z2)
black (z3)


----------

